# wagner hvlp control sprayer



## HDwetPaint (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello, Momof2labs
I’m a little confused on a few of the details of your project. If you could answer a few questions we may be able to assist you better.
What type of paint are you using? You mentioned it is a water cleanup but not latex based paint but had also said it’s an Alkyl, not really familiar with this and assume you meant Alkyd.
Sounds like the Wagner unit you are describing is the Wagner Control HVLP handheld sprayer, indeed this product is for use with oil based paints, stains, varnishes and, sealers. The HVLP units stand for High Volume Low Pressure; these work great for what you are doing but, not with the thicker water based paints. Thinning water based paint with Flotrol will actually retain the thicker consistency which is causing the gun to splatter and spit out the paint just as if it were full strength.
In order to get a nice smooth finish on your cabinets using that gun you will need to use a similar oil based product. If you are interested in thinning it with a product like Flotrol the manufacture also makes a product Penetrol which is designed to condition oil based paint for extended dry time and better leveling. The oil has its benefits on a project like yours being it is a harder, less porous coating and, will withstand more everyday abuse being applied to a cabinet. Let me know if this post was helpful at all or if you have any more questions we’d really appreciate it and good luck with your project.
Jeff


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

momof2labs said:


> Hello all:
> I purchased this inexpensive hand-held cup sprayer for a smooth finish on the kitchen cabinets. I've used this twice with similar results. It seems like I need to hold the sprayer very close to the object I'm spraying. Then it sputters and spits paint unevenly. I'm using Alkyl Benjamin Moore Satin. And no, the nozzle is not clogged.
> 
> I just called Wagner and they told me this sprayer is for oil only. I was surprised and if that's the case, they should put a disclaimer on the box "NO LATEX PAINTS". Just because the BM paint is water cleanup doesn't mean it's latex.
> ...


Hi - looked at those little units, wondered how well they worked. I have seen reviews on them where the people said they sprayed latex though.
Anyway, if it's spitting, it's to thick. If you have maxed out the amount of Floetrol, try adding a bit of water with a few drops of dish liquid to it until you can get a decent fog. You will likely exceed the thinning recommendations on the can and it may take three coats but I think you can finish. I would get it spraying and put on the first coat, give it about 15-20 minutes and go back over the thin spots until you can get an even coat.


----------



## momof2labs (Nov 24, 2009)

*response to clarification requested*



HDwetPaint said:


> Hello, Momof2labs
> I’m a little confused on a few of the details of your project. If you could answer a few questions we may be able to assist you better.
> What type of paint are you using? You mentioned it is a water cleanup but not latex based paint but had also said it’s an Alkyl, not really familiar with this and assume you meant Alkyd.
> Sounds like the Wagner unit you are describing is the Wagner Control HVLP handheld sprayer, indeed this product is for use with oil based paints, stains, varnishes and, sealers. The HVLP units stand for High Volume Low Pressure; these work great for what you are doing but, not with the thicker water based paints. Thinning water based paint with Flotrol will actually retain the thicker consistency which is causing the gun to splatter and spit out the paint just as if it were full strength.
> ...


Hi Jeff: Yes, I did indeed mean alkyd paint. The paint I'm using is called "Advance" - it's suppose to be something new from BM with the durability of oil but with water cleanup.

What I've read about Floetrol it's a 4 to 1 mixture (max). I think I've got it 2 to 1 mix. What you say sounds logical. 

My whole goal was to have professional looking painted cabinets with no brush marks and to hopefully avoid the messy oil paint. Guess that's not possible. I've tried putting the paint on with a brush (Purdy from HD) and either got brush marks or drips. POO. 

Looks like I'll be making another trip to BMoore to buy oil.

Thank you v.m. for taking the time to give such a thoughtful answer. Any additional info would be appreciated.


----------



## momof2labs (Nov 24, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi - looked at those little units, wondered how well they worked. I have seen reviews on them where the people said they sprayed latex though.
> Anyway, if it's spitting, it's to thick. If you have maxed out the amount of Floetrol, try adding a bit of water with a few drops of dish liquid to it until you can get a decent fog. You will likely exceed the thinning recommendations on the can and it may take three coats but I think you can finish. I would get it spraying and put on the first coat, give it about 15-20 minutes and go back over the thin spots until you can get an even coat.


Hi John:
I think I've mixed the Floetrol 2 to 1 (instead of the recommended 4-1). I'll try adding a little water. It was spurting out a paint area about 1" in diameter and then a few splatters and then another 1" area, etc. The paint is called "Advance" from BM. I was hoping to avoid the oil paint altogether but I'm not sure at this point if I can.

I'll try your suggestion first before I go to oil. Thanks for your response.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

we just were chatting about this in another thread. it came down to you either needed the $250 graco or $130 wagner if you wanted a handheld that shot latex. the smaller wagner guns required thinning. now the question is just how much you have to thin.


----------



## momof2labs (Nov 24, 2009)

racebum said:


> we just were chatting about this in another thread. it came down to you either needed the $250 graco or $130 wagner if you wanted a handheld that shot latex. the smaller wagner guns required thinning. now the question is just how much you have to thin.


Since it's alkyld paint, would you recommend thinning with water ?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

momof2labs said:


> Since it's alkyld paint, would you recommend thinning with water ?
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


There are alkyds that are water cleanup. Sherwin Williams has had them out for a couple of years now, looks like Ben Moore is following there lead again. If its water cleanup then thin with flotrol or a little bit of water. I've never been a fan of small hvlp for the reason that they won't shoot thicker latex without thinning and I don't normally thin anything. I like using an airless for almost every project. The graco handheld that was mentioned is a handheld airless sprayer or at least the one that we have is.


----------



## momof2labs (Nov 24, 2009)

*My Wagner sprayer work now!*



jschaben said:


> Hi - looked at those little units, wondered how well they worked. I have seen reviews on them where the people said they sprayed latex though.
> Anyway, if it's spitting, it's to thick. If you have maxed out the amount of Floetrol, try adding a bit of water with a few drops of dish liquid to it until you can get a decent fog. You will likely exceed the thinning recommendations on the can and it may take three coats but I think you can finish. I would get it spraying and put on the first coat, give it about 15-20 minutes and go back over the thin spots until you can get an even coat.


I thinned my alkyd paint w/ 3 to 1 ratio of paint to water. My Wagner sprayer started working sooo good and the paint coverage was clean and non-streaked. Thank you for your wonderful suggestion. I had even gone back to Ben Moore and they were stumped (not too encouraging).
Thanks again for your wonderful advice!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

momof2labs said:


> I thinned my alkyd paint w/ 3 to 1 ratio of paint to water. My Wagner sprayer started working sooo good and the paint coverage was clean and non-streaked. Thank you for your wonderful suggestion. I had even gone back to Ben Moore and they were stumped (not too encouraging).
> Thanks again for your wonderful advice!!!:thumbup:


Glad to hear you got through the project:yes:. Sometimes when you run out of book advice ya just gotta drop back 5 and punt:yes:


----------

